# Want to trade my Fisher XLS for an 8.5' XV2



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

I have an XLS that I am looking to possibly trade for an 8.5' XV2, preferably stainless. 

I basically did a ground up rebuild on this plow 2 years ago. everything sandblasted and re powdercoated. replaced all the wiring, all the cylinders, plow motor, pump, module, one new slide box, one new wing, new hoses all around, new style cutting edges, all 4 trip springs, new pins all around, and headlights with brand new fisher parts. replaced a couple bad hydraulic cartridges.

Cutting edges currently have 2 seasons of use on them. 

This plow works 100% as it should. Just looking to trade because this is the only XLS I have left in my fleet. All my other plows are either xtreme-v's or XV2's. I would like more fleet uniformity and so I don't have to carry special parts for the XLS. 

Let me know if you are interested and what you propose for a trade. 

located in Naperville, IL, about 45 minutes west of Chicago.


----------

